# Thin Porcelain slab.



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

Before I get blown up with negative comments please bare with me.
I'm a contractor that does little bit of everything. Mostly rehab old building so we do demo, framing, wait for trades to finish everything up to drywall and then we stay to finish.

I'm remodeling my condo and I really want to do a porcelain slabs in shower for nice look and no grout lines. Also it's a very rich look and I know I will be busy with my cliens once I show off my shower.

My granite fabricator doesn't want to touch it. Others charge arm and leg for it.

My plan is to buy the slabs and cut it with tracksaw, already got a blade and did a test on a scrap porcelain tile.

Any other idea for cutting nice line without going to fabricator?

Thanks
John


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

JohnKaznecki said:


> Before I get blown up with negative comments please bare with me.
> I'm a contractor that does little bit of everything. Mostly rehab old building so we do demo, framing, wait for trades to finish everything up to drywall and then we stay to finish.
> 
> I'm remodeling my condo and I really want to do a porcelain slabs in shower for nice look and no grout lines. Also it's a very rich look and I know I will be busy with my cliens once I show off my shower.
> ...


Is the blade a dry cut blade?

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If you're doing 100" cuts or so, a track saw seems fine to me if you get good cuts. 

But be sure you're sure about saving money by doing it yourself. How expensive are the slabs, i.e. how expensive is each mistake?

The thing about luxury finishes is that they have to be installed perfectly, or they just look cheesy.

Please post pictures when you're done.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Where are you located? Who's the source for the porcelain? How much do they want to charge? Maybe you need a full service fabricator. 

.
.
.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Where are you located? Who's the source for the porcelain? How much do they want to charge? Maybe you need a full service fabricator.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


That video does a good job of making the case for fabricators.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

glass cutter. The product handles like glass. Also you will need so spend the $$$ on racks and positioning equipment. you may want to purchase another sheet just in case you dammage one. other than that watch the videos and call your Mapei rep they can help


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

charimon said:


> glass cutter. The product handles like glass. Also you will need so spend the $$$ on racks and positioning equipment. you may want to purchase another sheet just in case you dammage one. other than that watch the videos and call your Mapei rep they can help


I was thinking that glass blade might be good. Will try it on the actual slab since I'm cutting from 52x120 piece to 34x93''.
The blade I bought is for dry cutting. It did fine, I took my time cutting it.

I already talked to mapei rep and got 5 free bags of Lft from last seminar they had. Also looking at some adhesive options before I do it.

I will order just 2 pieces since they are all picture copy of each other and in stock not far from my house.

Again not going with fabricator because I want to do it myself and the material is roughly 1200 per slab.
Fabricators around want from 5.5k to 7k for this. 

Not being cheap, if I was I would do cheap porcelain tiles and call it a day.
If I don't screw up I will be ahead, if I screw up it's on me....time will tell.


----------



## Wain Scotting (Oct 25, 2015)

I briefly looked into it. From what I was told you'll need really good suction cup handles. 
Also a solid/level surface to lay it on to cut or score and snap. Otherwise it could break while cutting. Score and snap seemed better as it was less likely to break from the vibration of the cutting wheel. Also less mess
You will need a helper too. Dry fit it first. It's heavy once you back butter it. 
A contractor I know broke one of those sheets trying to do it. Be careful and good luck!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've done some work with thin porcelain 48"x48". There are specialty tools for the work that you might be able to rent from the supplier. Buying will cost around $1000-2000. 

I needed to use a special router to finish any cuts. But I didn't use a glass blade so maybe you won't need that tool.

My concerns: 1) how slippery the floor will be. 2) Are you sure that LFT is the right product? Mapei makes a special thin set for under these big tiles.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

JohnKaznecki said:


> I was thinking that glass blade might be good. Will try it on the actual slab since I'm cutting from 52x120 piece to 34x93''.
> The blade I bought is for dry cutting. It did fine, I took my time cutting it.
> 
> I already talked to mapei rep and got 5 free bags of Lft from last seminar they had. Also looking at some adhesive options before I do it.
> ...


5.5k-7k for what? Full install? What's their cost to supply, cut and deliver only?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you asked the tile manufacturer you are getting the product from if they do custom sizes?

Also, if this is the look you're going for, you might also want to consider solid surface materials... easier to machine and install...


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> I've done some work with thin porcelain 48"x48". There are specialty tools for the work that you might be able to rent from the supplier. Buying will cost around $1000-2000.
> 
> I needed to use a special router to finish any cuts. But I didn't use a glass blade so maybe you won't need that tool.
> 
> My concerns: 1) how slippery the floor will be. 2) Are you sure that LFT is the right product? Mapei makes a special thin set for under these big tiles.


I do have few big suction cups and bars do I'm ok with that.
Only cut area will be in the corners of the shower that will be caulked after install. Original cut on outside.

Not puting any on the floor. Just shower walls.

I will do more research on proper thin set.

Thanks


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> 5.5k-7k for what? Full install? What's their cost to supply, cut and deliver only?


Sorry for double post.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> 5.5k-7k for what? Full install? What's their cost to supply, cut and deliver only?


No one I asked, is willing to do it. They want to do the whole job or nothing. I asked 4 different places and they're all in that price range. I guess there's not too many installers in Chicago area that deals with thin porcelain slabs.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

JohnKaznecki said:


> No one I asked, is willing to do it. They want to do the whole job or nothing. I asked 4 different places and they're all in that price range. I guess there's not too many installers in Chicago area that deals with thin porcelain slabs.


Aren't there really two questions here? What to do on the current project, which is really a DIY project on your own home, and what to do on projects for your customers?

On your own home, sure, go ahead and Do It Yourself. No contractor wants to spend luxury dollars on his own home, and the extra time and work will improve your understanding of the material and the installation.

But on a paid project, doing full house remodels as a general contractor, wouldn't you just pay the 5-7K to get it done quickly and professionally, and make your money on the luxury upgrade of the entire project? This discussion comes up fairly frequently in the context of stone fabrication and install, and I'd say that most C.T. members have come down on the side of handing it over to the specialists.

The decision on your own home isn't necessarily the same as the business decision. IMO.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

KAP said:


> Have you asked the tile manufacturer you are getting the product from if they do custom sizes?
> 
> Also, if this is the look you're going for, you might also want to consider solid surface materials... easier to machine and install...


You are right. It would be easier to use for example 2cm slabs.
My fabricator I use even offer to do it for free for all bussines I give him but I want to try this. 

Plus I want that picture mirror look.

I admit my OCD is kicking in. Lol


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Aren't there really two questions here? What to do on the current project, which is really a DIY project on your own home, and what to do on projects for your customers?
> 
> On your own home, sure, go ahead and Do It Yourself. No contractor wants to spend luxury dollars on his own home, and the extra time and work will improve your understanding of the material and the installation.
> 
> ...


You nailed it perfect. If my client would of asked me for this I would get them quotes and call it a day.
Wouldn't want to deal with it and my time doing something I know would be more productive and profitable.

I guess my curiosity is killing me to try this.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

The thin set Mapei recommends for thin tile porcelain is Ultralite S2.

Where are you getting the tile? Florida Tile has it in our area. They also have a dvd of the installation instructions. Or go to Coverings in a few weeks and ask them directly.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> The thin set Mapei recommends for thin tile porcelain is Ultralite S2.
> 
> Where are you getting the tile? Florida Tile has it in our area. They also have a dvd of the installation instructions. Or go to Coverings in a few weeks and ask them directly.


Great idea. I will go to the event for few reasons but will hold off with the project till then.

I was going to get the slabs from Msi.
Should I check different place?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Kinda off topic but just because of the material. We are installing cultured marble for a tub surround. I have installed quite a few showers and tub surrounds using the sheets and have just used a grinder and belt sander to cut and scribe the panels. Your thread got me thinking...could I use the fiber cement blade from CMT to cut the cultured marble using my TS55?? Would there be a better blade choice?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

LFT can be used for the panels. But Mapei developed the S2 specifically for thin tile so I would use that.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Kinda off topic but just because of the material. We are installing cultured marble for a tub surround. I have installed quite a few showers and tub surrounds using the sheets and have just used a grinder and belt sander to cut and scribe the panels. Your thread got me thinking...could I use the fiber cement blade from CMT to cut the cultured marble using my TS55?? Would there be a better blade choice?


I don't know much of anything about cultured marble. Would this blade work?

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/solid-surface-laminate-saw-blades/p/496309/

I use it for PVC and I've trimmed a couple solid surface vanity tops with it.


----------



## Tctile2923 (Jan 6, 2021)

JohnKaznecki said:


> Before I get blown up with negative comments please bare with me.
> I'm a contractor that does little bit of everything. Mostly rehab old building so we do demo, framing, wait for trades to finish everything up to drywall and then we stay to finish.
> 
> I'm remodeling my condo and I really want to do a porcelain slabs in shower for nice look and no grout lines. Also it's a very rich look and I know I will be busy with my cliens once I show off my shower.
> ...


Hey I am thinking of same thing. I looked at 5 x 10 foot .25 inch slabs. They weigh about 200 lbs. Will suction cup handle that weight? Also will the slab buck and break if it bends during transit?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone ever look at the dates of posts?

Start a new thread.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tctile2923 (Jan 6, 2021)

test


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Tctile2923 said:


> Hey I am thinking of same thing. I looked at 5 x 10 foot .25 inch slabs. They weigh about 200 lbs. Will suction cup handle that weight? Also will the slab buck and break if it bends during transit?


That stuff cracks if you look at it. Buy Roberto Colonatti's fabrication manual and do exactly what he says please.


----------

